
Princeton under investigation after president deems racism 'embedded' in school - rbecker
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/exclusive-education-department-opens-investigation-into-princeton-university-after-president-deems-racism-embedded-in-the-school
======
rbecker
The New York Times also has an article [1], but interestingly, they used
"Princeton Admitted _Past_ Racism" in the title. Only in the 6th paragraph do
they correct the misleading impression of the title and mention that he was
referring to _present_ racism as well.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/17/us/princeton-racism-
feder...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/17/us/princeton-racism-federal-
investigation.html)

------
DiogenesKynikos
This is some really great trolling by the Department of Education.

It amazes me that elite institutions like Princeton were so quick to come out
and call themselves racist. Aren't they opening themselves up to endless
lawsuits by saying that?

~~~
itg
I don't think it is even trolling, DoE has a legal obligation to investigate.

